# automaten



## ayrton89 (21. Dez 2007)

hallo,

ich soll einen automaten (nach informatischer definition) implementieren. als beispiel hat unser lehrer flüchtig das wort "ticketautomat" in den raum gestellt. aber ich frage mich, ob ein objektorientiertes java-programm, das einen ticketautomaten simuliert, am ende tatsächlich einen automaten darstellt.

da steht ja was von "deterministischen" automaten oder von lese- und schreibköpfen und zustandsübergangstabellen... sowas gibt es in meinem programm nicht und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht allzu viel damit anzufangen.

nicht dass es am ende heißt, "thema verfehlt".....

 :autsch:


----------



## Wildcard (21. Dez 2007)

Auch ein Ticketautomat kann als endlicher Automat implementiert werden. Sollen wir jetzt raten was dein Lehrer von dir haben will?


----------



## kama (21. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich vermute mal, dass ein Automat in dieser Art gemeint ist...

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## ayrton89 (21. Dez 2007)

hallo kama,

hm, das klingt schonmal etwas besser. mal ganz plump gefragt: ist ein ticketautomat ein endlicher automat?


----------



## ayrton89 (21. Dez 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch ein Ticketautomat kann als endlicher Automat implementiert werden. Sollen wir jetzt raten was dein Lehrer von dir haben will?



oh sorry, deine antwort habe ich ganz übersehen.

die aufgabe ist folgende: implementiere einen automaten in einer programmiersprache. in diesem zusammenhang fiel eben auch das wort "ticketautomat".


----------



## Wildcard (21. Dez 2007)

Wenn wir unter Ticketautomat das gleiche verstehen (zB ein Parkautomat), dann ist es nicht deine Aufgabe einen solchen Automaten objektorientiert zu implementieren.


----------



## Guest (21. Dez 2007)

ayrton89 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo kama,
> 
> hm, das klingt schonmal etwas besser. mal ganz plump gefragt: ist ein ticketautomat ein endlicher automat?


Ihr habt das Thema zunächst theoretisch behandelt, nehme ich an. 
Lese, was ein endlicher Automat ist, dann kannst du die Frage selbst beantworten.


----------



## ayrton89 (22. Dez 2007)

wir haben noch gar nichts behandelt. so ist unser lehrer immer drauf, wir müssen uns praktisch alles selbst erarbeiten


----------



## ayrton89 (22. Dez 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn wir unter Ticketautomat das gleiche verstehen (zB ein Parkautomat), dann ist es nicht deine Aufgabe einen solchen Automaten objektorientiert zu implementieren.



wie sieht denn ganz allgemein die implementierung eines automaten aus? ich habe den wikipedia-artikel gelesen, das ist mir aber alles zu abstrakt. ich habe jetzt ein objektorientiertes programm, das auch wie gewünscht den ticketautomaten simuliert. und sowas wie zustände und damit auch zustandsübergänge gibt es ja durchaus auch (z.b. wenn (nicht) genug geld eingeworfen wurde um ein ticket zu bezahlen, oder der füllstand des automaten etc.). nur weiß ich eben nicht, wie diese ganzen abstrakten begriffe in der informatik definiert (und vor allem gemeint) sind und ob ich diese definitionen erwischt habe.

 :roll:


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Dez 2007)

ayrton89 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nur weiß ich eben nicht, wie diese ganzen abstrakten begriffe in der informatik definiert (und vor allem gemeint) sind und ob ich diese definitionen erwischt habe.
> 
> :roll:



Das können wir dir erst dann sagen, wenn du mal
deinen Code postest.


----------



## ayrton89 (22. Dez 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ayrton89 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok....aber bitte schlagt mich nicht. ich weiß selbst, dass die umsetzung wahrscheinlich sehr dürftig ist, aber ich habe gerade mal knapp 2 monate java-erfahrung :roll: 

klickst du hier


----------



## assoziatives pseudonym (22. Dez 2007)

du hast es dir unnötig komplex gemacht, der Prof wollte nur sehen dass irgendeine Art von Programm zwischen einer endlichen Anzahl von Zuständen unterscheidet bzw. ausgibt. Sprich: 

```
class zustand {
private boolean z;
zustand(boolean wert) {
this.z = wert != null ? wert : System.out.println("illegaler Wert!");
}
boolean getZustand() {
return this.z
}
}
```

In der informationstechnischen Branche ist es von vitaler Bedeutung, EINFACH zu denken/handeln ... hunderte von Zeilen Quelltext & HTML-Gelöt & dies & das sind oft sehr überflüssig, was zählt ist die LÖSUNG, nicht der Weg (vorerst)


----------



## ayrton89 (22. Dez 2007)

ja gut, aber dieses programm ist so gesehen erstmal ein endlicher automat, oder nicht? das "html-gelöt" dient zum einen dazu, dass ich auch in einem jahr noch weiß, was und wie ich mir das gedacht habe, und zum anderen, um den umgang mit javadoc zu lernen.

auf das ganze aufsetzend habe ich ja auch noch eine grafische oberfläche entwickelt, die ich hier aber aus platzgründen weggelassen habe


----------

